# Shamrock "S"



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought two of the Shamrock "S" Universal Mating Boxes.
Pollination, Queen rearing, and Honey production.
The July issue of the ABJ has an advertisement on page 706 with photos.
www.Shamrock-S.com
I would like to know how other beekeepers are reporting their use of this product and an evaluation.
Please make comments.
Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Ernie the link doesnt seem to work for me.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Their site must be having trouble. Tried a Google search and got the same web site and the same error message.

Walt


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Earlier today it wasn't working for me. 

Now it is.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here it is and it's updated:
http://www.shamrock-s.com/
Ernie


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Can you post a direct link to what you are talking about. I've searched their site and can't find it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Thursday, July 13, 2010
I have called Shamrock "S" four times and I get their ansering machine.
They have not returned my calls.
Later, I will post some photos of the 4-way nuc box.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Can someone who has this product in use please reply about it's general use?
Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Saturday, July 17, 2010

I shook bees into the one side of the nuc, added a mated queen in a California mini cage, filled the inside feeder, latched down the cover, and let the bees settle down for the night. 
On Sunday, July 18, 2010 I will put the candy tube into the Calif. mini cage.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Sunday, July 18, 2010
I compacted the nuc by moving a frame of bees next to the others, sliding in the divider and shaking bees off the other frame. I opened the entrance to the nuc that is next to the queen right nuc so they can find their way around to their entrance.
The mini cage fell to the floor over night, the bees were being very attentive to the cage so I removed the cork and let her walk out into the bees clustered on the frames.
The bees consumed about 1 & 1/4" of syrup over night.
I placed a shade board on the box for their comfort.
To be continued:
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Wednesday, July 21, 2010
The queen has laid eggs on both sides of a frame and the bees are drawing out the foundation as needed.
The inside feeder has been re-filled four times.
Ernie


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

How is your *Shamrock* "S" Universal Mating Boxes.
turning out for you.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Where is the picture of this product? I've looked on Shamrock's website multiple times.

Have never seen a mating nuc. Anyone have a direct link or a picture?

Thanks


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I know someone that bought one from Mann Lake for about $80.00. I was very impressed with the design and hope to pick up about 20 next year.
Does Shamrock sell it for less?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't see any mating nucs on Mannlake, except for the styrofoam ones..

There is the bee breif plastic nuc, but that one seems a little high for what you get...

I'd still like to picture of the shamrock hive.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

BEES4U said:


> ......To be continued:
> Ernie


Well Ernie, what is your verdict on the Shamrock-S equipment?


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Ernie, started this tread 2 years ago.


----------

